# Mongoose Vs A Snake



## 102first_hussars (Sep 2, 2006)

Who would win,

now this is quite interesting actually i have a video for you guys after this poll,

A Cobra vs A Mongoose who do you think would win,

just a couple of votes and ill show you a flick of who would win


----------



## CrazyElf (Sep 2, 2006)

i cant vote , there should be a choice of 'both' or 'neither'

as from what i know , a mangoose can kill a snake and a 'powerful' snake such as a cobra can kill a mongoose , its just the luck of the draw , and maybe a bit of experience helps as well.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2006)

The snake of course.

At least thats what happened everytime I raced my hot wheels 35 years ago.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 2, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing!!! Remember that well!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2006)

That was a fun set! I played with that thing for hours on end.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2006)

The mongoose will win.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

Snake; he has an array of weaponry at his disposal


----------



## CrazyElf (Sep 2, 2006)

Hmmm , this thread has given me an idea for another thread


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 2, 2006)

ok i think enough people have voted, let roll out the film



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2006)

Told you (although I had seen the video before...)


----------



## CrazyElf (Sep 3, 2006)

thats sick , i know its only a snake and a mongoose but still


----------

